# American Loggers DVD



## mercer_me (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm ordering one. Go to http://store.discovery.com/detail.php?p=106980&v=discovery&ecid=PRF-TV1-100475&pa=PRF-TV1-100475 to order an American Loggers DVD.


----------



## peterc38 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I'll probably pick one up too, as I missed a lot of the episodes.


----------

